# Thomas Point park



## HuskyMD

Any of you locals (Shaggy maybe?) know about gaining access to Thomas Point. I have a neighbor who says he goes fishing there all the time (but offers no info on how to gain access). If so, shoot me a PM or an email please.


----------



## shaggy

Only been around Thomas Point by boat (yup, occassionally) fishing. Don't know about a "Thomas Point State Park" though, so don't know access by land.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

BTW, Husk, how's ya doing?


----------



## HuskyMD

He mentioned they only allow access to a limited number of people via yearly passes. I found onlione that it isn't a state park. But it does seem to be a park. I'm just gonna have to go with him one time and find out.

I'm doing alright. A little depressed lately, but nothing some fishing at FL Fish's farewell fling shouldn't cheer up!


----------



## Orest

*HuskyMD*

Found out that Thomas Point Park fishing by permit only. The park is run by Quite Water Park. Phone # is (410) 222-1777 and they are closed today.

Call them on obtaining a permit.


----------



## HuskyMD

will do orest, will do


----------



## Thunderchild

Man I know this thread is old but I just looked up that park. Has anyone actually fished there? How was it? I was thinking about going.


----------



## HuskyMD

Thunderchild said:


> Man I know this thread is old but I just looked up that park. Has anyone actually fished there? How was it? I was thinking about going.


That's the only place my neighbor in MD used to fish and he said he caught lots of fish there.


----------



## Thunderchild

Do you know how much they charge for the permit? It looks like a pretty nice place to fish from.


----------



## WDinarte

Found some info. guys, I hope it help and have fun!!!
http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/parks/thomaspoint.cfm


----------



## kayak456

seriously man wtf1 take this down quick for real!what on earth is wrong with you. nonono


----------



## kayak456

dont stick your nose where it shouldnt be. now youve messed up big time, please take this thread down


----------



## FishingKid

I've heard of the park just never fished it . Does it have a pier or you fish from land?


----------



## kayak456

no pier. getting a permit is very hard, its not worth it, and there is no fish there. go to sandy point


----------



## FishingKid

Lol Its not that serious mann, just fishin. Obviously cant be that hard if you can pay for it


----------



## kayak456

please take this down, you dont understand how you just essed up . now the whole world will be fishing there, and then regulors wont be able to fish there. its not a joke. go to sandy point or mattapeake. please take this down because every second new people read this


----------



## Carlows

WDinarte said:


> Found some info. guys, I hope it help and have fun!!!
> http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/parks/thomaspoint.cfm


I will have to check this out.


----------



## kayak456

there is no pier. its just riprap. you gotta get a permit, thats 30 dollars. why not just go to sandypoint or mattapeake


----------



## Green Cart

*HuskyMD - you are in luck*

From hearing from an actual P&S fisherman. Yes, I have been there several times.

In theory, when I first find out about Thomas Point Park, I got very excited about being close to it from my home. I have actually seen an eagle dive and get a striped bass.

However, at that time, I had to apply for a permit on a monthly basis of $10 if I recall. The permit is still available at $30 monthly. Then I had to drive through heavy Annapolis local traffic. Then I had to stop at a gate locked with chain and lock where I had to get out to open the combination lock. The park was very nice. But the water had rocks (not rockfish - SMILE) everywhere so that fishing was limited to casting plugs. Bait fishing was out of the question as the rig would get snagged. You could use corks, but this could get old fast. Anyhow, the only way to fish was to cast plugs all day which again could get old fast. No pier either. The park is still open only during the day.

I don't need my Green Cart nor do you need your baby stroller there, but this advantage is wiped out by all these rocks under water.You are better off at PAX.


----------



## kayak456

you get snagged alot as the whole bottom is rocks. no rigs. and you still get snagged with lures


----------



## javeryo67

Its a public park on the bay don't hate on people for talking about it, the state does a terrible job of providing public access so you're gonna have to share it with others no matter what. Just relax theres enough fish for everybody. And to the OP its a great place to fish there was a report last week of a kid catching a couple keepers there. Throw swimbaits.


----------



## kayak456

im the kid man! now the park will be so packed noone can fish


----------



## javeryo67

No it wont not alot of people are gonna pay the $30 when theres plenty of other places just as good, if not better, for free


----------



## kayak456

go to the naval academy. its free and youll catch just as many. trust me.


----------



## Carlows

kayak456 said:


> go to the naval academy. its free and youll catch just as many. trust me.


With you making a big deal of not wanting poeple to go there is going to make people want to go even more.


----------



## javeryo67

The naval academy is good for catching spot and perch never caught a rockfish but if you throw out cut bait or a live spot/menhaden under a bobber they should be there. Other good land based public spots there include Jonas Green, Quiet Waters, underneath the rt 2 bridge, south river farm park, beechwood and lake waterford. Thats the purpose of this website, to share info. And none of those were burned just a quick google search would find those.


----------



## kayak456

it was burned. many who fish there struggle to get a permit because people like this guy want to tell the whole world about it.i know its public but since its by permit once they are sold and they are out, then the regulars cant fish


----------



## javeryo67

So nobody else should know about a public spot (funded by our income tax) because the "regulars" should have priority? Just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly.


----------



## kayak456

javeryo67 said:


> So nobody else should know about a public spot (funded by our income tax) because the "regulars" should have priority? Just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly.


so wait, you just joined p&s today and you already want to be rude . i am saying its already crowded enough, now that everyone knows about it it will be more crowded ,and harder to buy a permit


----------



## javeryo67

If I offended you I apologize but you also told somebody he "messed up big time" and that he was "stick[ing] his nose where it shouldnt be"; so I think you are the one in need a lesson in polite social interaction along with a grammar lesson. As for joining p&s today, that is true and I'm proud to become a member I do not see how being new makes my posts any less valid.


----------



## 9 rock

That's funny in the pic you posted of the schoolie. I did not see anyone next to you. So what do you consider crowded. 

9


----------



## Gamehunter

Does anyone catch anything other than white perch? The water around that point is shallow. I am always running aground when I am close to shore.


----------



## kayak456

there was 5 or 6 guys that day. the point is very small, only about 30 feet wide, not alot of space. the permits are limited to 75 per month so the more people that know, the mor permits are bought, and when 75 are sold, then no other guys can fish. even if its a guy who only fished once that monthm his permit took up another guys permit who may have gone fishing every day. you all just make no sense


----------



## HuskyMD

Gamehunter said:


> Does anyone catch anything other than white perch? The water around that point is shallow. I am always running aground when I am close to shore.


Good rockfish spot. It won't no secret. Public knowledge easy to find online.


----------



## Espresso

Quick, someone post a pic of a tog caught at Thomas Point! 

If you want to keep the place a low down, stop bumping the thread every hour. Besides, not many are willing to pay $30 a month to get skunked. That can be done at SPSP for $3 a trip.


----------



## Orest

I think on behalf of Kayka456 we should hold a P&S Spring Fling II there next weekend.


----------



## kayak456

its not funny, what if you had your honey hole put out on the web for the whole world to see? im only 15 and i enjoy fishing, i just found this spot and have enjoyed fishing there, but now because of you people i most likly will not be able to fish there anymore. its not funny


----------



## ORF Pete

Maybe along with a holding a get-together out there we can add this place to the Hotspots section, along with all the info on how to apply for a permit. Maybe even a list of P&S members with permits at some point who are willing to take guests out there, which would be far more in the spirit of this site than trying to turn people off from the place imo.




kayak456 said:


> i just found this spot and have enjoyed fishing there


Well congratulations to you on just finding it. I guess everyone else shouldn't get that chance now that you've gotten it, right?


----------



## FishingKid

Lol


----------



## Thunderchild

I guess Kayak misses the point. This site is to "spread" information about fishing to like minded fishing lovers like us. Now he is trying to keep people out of a "public" area? Man just go fish and enjoy. You do not have any special right's to this area. If it get's too "crowded" for you then find another honey hole. Public area's are for the use of us all. Out tax payer money gives us the "right" to use "any" area that the govt has designated public. Get over it. It looks like a nice place. Let's have our party there next spring!!


----------



## kayak456

ive known about it for a year, because i live very close to it. many of the guys ive met out there have fished there for 30 or 40 years, before i was eveh born. its a tight nit group of guys who all know each other, not people who hear about it from p&s


----------



## ORF Pete

Even if they fished it 40 years they were also newbies to that spot at some point. I see you've posted quite a few helpful reports, so it seems like you certainly understand the concept of giving back and sharing info. No offense to your age but you're a young man and I think you can count on the advice of some of your older P&S brothers that your worst fears for this place will not come to pass, and even if you see a few new faces out there you'll probably benefit from them more than they'll hurt your fishing experience if you have the right attitude.


----------



## Orest

ORF Pete said:


> Maybe along with a holding a get-together out there we can *add this place to the Hotspots section, along with all the info on how to apply for a permit.* Maybe even a list of P&S members with permits at some point who are willing to take guests out there, which would be far more in the spirit of this site than trying to turn people off from the place imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Well congratulations to you on just finding it. I guess everyone else shouldn't get that chance now that you've gotten it, right?


Done. Waiting on the approval by the Map Admin.


----------



## kayak456

man what is wrong with you, real fisherman are like this. they help others with techniques but not with spots. thanks for ruining this for me. you sir are a jerk


----------



## Thunderchild

If you look carefully, this web site IS helping with spots. This is not ruined for you. You cannot claim this part of ground for yourself. Look at the hot spots map. We have all kinds of spots posted for all to see. You sir are showing your inexperience and age. And, Orest is not a jerk.


----------



## ORF Pete

Real fisherman teach new people and don't try to hoard public spots for themselves and the "regulars". If those new people end up being tools it's not hard to give them the cold shoulder and get them to move onto other fishing areas, and if they're not tools then they deserve to be there just as much as you. I can't understand why you'd be afraid of an influx of new people if you have a core group of regulars out there, and when the permits are limited as you say. You regulars aren't going to get outnumbered. Futhermore it's a permitted public fishing area, it's not like this is some quasi-legal spot which might get access cut off and "No Fishing" signs put up if too many people fish it. That's really the only instance of announcing a spot which might qualify as "burning" it imo, when announcing it might cut off access for everyone.


----------



## greasemonkey54

Wow dude! I'm all for not wanting to fish with huge crowds but as any shore based fisherman in MD knows, there are limited places to fish and most of them are easily found with a quick google search or checking the county sites for the fishing parks. Between this site and others I have learned alot of places to fish, some good, some bad. Some of my favorite spots get crowded so I stick out the crowds or move on. Its life, its not your place so deal. And if I remember correctly you need to be a AA resident to get this permit, or the Annapolis water works permit. Just get you and all your friends to buy up all the permits every month and problem solved.


----------



## kayak456

not many know about it. if all of the permits are sold and i go to get a permit, then i cant fish there, im not trying to be selfish, but some guys fish there 1-2 times a day almost and its a waster of a permit if a guy will fish once or twice a month...


----------



## johnnyboy86

kayak456 said:


> man what is wrong with you, real fisherman are like this. they help others with techniques but not with spots. thanks for ruining this for me. you sir are a jerk


I just did a P&S search for "Thomas Point" and had a bunch of results. Then I did a Google search and found http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/launch/thomaspoint.cfm as the first result. I'm pretty sure that posting something that is on aacounty's public website wouldn't be considered spot burning. I am fairly young compared to a lot of the guys on this site, I'm 27. I still have a lot to learn. But I can say when I first started fishing with my dad when I was about 5 we grabbed a map, picked a few spots and spent hours upon hours trying and trying. I had no P&S or other fishing forums to find "burned spots". It was all trial and error. I have been to spots that had regulars that were friendly and I had them that weren't too happy I was there. But considering I work for a living and give the State of Maryland a healthy portion of my paycheck, I'll fish at any legal spot I feel like. Kayak, you seem like you have a lot good knowledge, especially for your age. I have even used a couple of the tips you posted, as I am sure you have of others. Don't you have a sucessful private pier right in your neighborhood? I was I could say the same. 

My father, who has since past, had a run-in with a "regular" at a local state park when I was a kid. He claimed that the "point" of this park was his spot because he had been fishing that spot for 15 years. My dad responded with "as long as I pay my taxes and it this property is listed as public, I will continue to fish here as I please. If you don't like it, buy some waterfront or get a boat"! After that, I learned some of the best information I have from the same "ignorant regular". He and my dad became friends and eventually he considered us "regulars". For a state surrounded by water and considered to be one of the best fisheries in the world, we only have a handful of good, public fishing spots, so we all have to learn to share. My 2 cents, take it for what it's worth!


----------



## kayak456

i got no problem whatsoever with people fishing thee. the problem is that unlike sany point and mattapeake ,thomas point has permits, and once all 75 are gone, then no one else can fish there. trust me there is one guy at the point who is a complete dick to me but most are extremly friendly. i just dont want to have to worry about not getting a permit ,because now people are reminded about this spot and want to go get a permit. my dad owns his own buisness and cant leave work early to get a permit. he has to go after work. so if all are sold by the end of the day all of the permits are sold, then im out of luck


----------



## Fishbreath

Hey Kayak,

I've been following this thread for a while and now I can't help myself here so forgive me. All these guys are totally right, regardless of when you found the spot, how many permits there are issued, and how much elbow room there is. Who CARES?! Its public knowledge and the guys on this website typically help each other and they're not going to ALL show up at once. The permits are issued based on first come first served. GET IN LINE! That's my advice. Find other spots as well. 

Everyone here helps everyone else for the most part. You learn a lot reading and asking questions, don't burn your bridges. The same guys you're trying to hide it from are the same people who would help you out with other info. We're a community of fishermen and women. Enjoy it!


----------



## mytmouse

Like others said this is no "secret spot". A quick Google search can easily show how to get a pass here. But what makes this thread even funnier is that most people once they find out about the pass won't even pay for it. But now that you have made such a fuss about it, I am sure that they will see an increase in passes sold. Not because of this thread, but your piss poor response. LOL Man I know your young but that is no excuse for the way your acting. This is a PUBLIC spot. I don't care if someone has been fishing there since the beginning of time. They have the same right to fish there as anyone else. Who cares if it's over crowded. Get there first or early, or better yet get a boat. That's the life a land locked fisherman. You get in when you can, you fish where you wet can a line. You've been spoiled man. People on this board have been stuck trying to find good spots to fish forever. We aren't all fortunate enough to live on a river with a PRIVATE community pier. The water is so locked down by private property it's ridiculous. And to make it even more fun here is a PUBLIC park that limits the number of passes sold. So quit your gripin' man. As long as your on PUBLIC land, who cares who talks about it? Who cares who posts about it? Don't come on forums talking bout go elsewhere... you can do the same. You gotta grow up man. We're here to fish.... to share. Ain't like this spot was found by the regulars... it's a PARK! They ain't fish all over and find this place. smdh.


----------



## Thunderchild

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Kayak,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while and now I can't help myself here so forgive me. All these guys are totally right, regardless of when you found the spot, how many permits there are issued, and how much elbow room there is. Who CARES?! Its public knowledge and the guys on this website typically help each other and they're not going to ALL show up at once. The permits are issued based on first come first served. GET IN LINE! That's my advice. Find other spots as well.
> 
> Everyone here helps everyone else for the most part. You learn a lot reading and asking questions, don't burn your bridges. The same guys you're trying to hide it from are the same people who would help you out with other info. We're a community of fishermen and women. Enjoy it!


Well said!!


----------



## johnnyboy86

kayak456 said:


> i got no problem whatsoever with people fishing thee. the problem is that unlike sany point and mattapeake ,thomas point has permits, and once all 75 are gone, then no one else can fish there. trust me there is one guy at the point who is a complete dick to me but most are extremly friendly. i just dont want to have to worry about not getting a permit ,because now people are reminded about this spot and want to go get a permit. my dad owns his own buisness and cant leave work early to get a permit. he has to go after work. so if all are sold by the end of the day all of the permits are sold, then im out of luck


Well then it sounds to me you have more of a problem with the county regulation and how many permits they offer, rather than too many people burning the spot. Maybe you should try and contact them to petition more permits. Like you said, I'm sure there are people that get a permit and only use it once. Personally, paying $30 per month to fish in semi-productive spot that is commonly crowded is excessive enough for me to go somewhere else. And with as many other places that are less expensive to choose from I'm sure I'm not the only one. If you miss the permit for the month bust our that Kayak. Here is a link to the contact info for Thomas Point... http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/contact_us.cfm


----------



## kayak456

ps i have a boat.


----------



## johnnyboy86

kayak456 said:


> ps i have a boat.


That doesn't surprise me...


----------



## surfnsam

You have yo get the permit on the last Thursday of the month before the month u want to fish so this Thursday for may.
Too crowded good fishing space very limited


----------



## kayak456

i enjoy land fishing just as much and since gas is so much thomas point is more practical. im sorry to all ,go get your permits and have fun


----------



## WDinarte

kayak456 said:


> i enjoy land fishing just as much and since gas is so much thomas point is more practical. im sorry to all ,go get your permits and have fun


Nice, shake it off and keep moving. 
You can rest at sure that you will not see me at the place.


----------



## dena

I'm with Kayak.
I claim, as my home waters, all the shoreline from Ft Smallwood to Sandy Point.

All you spot moochers keep off my waters, I am a regular there, so I own it.

I don't like crowds, and hate litter. 

I have some cleaning up to do.


----------



## UglyStickIT

I was looking at google maps pics there seems to b plenty of room for people to fish


----------



## Steamer

The park will begin selling passes for May starting tommorow at 9:00am. The line can get sort of long on the first day as it has on previous years,. The office opens at 9:00am, and oh yeah, they only accept Cash or Checks, no plastic at all. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## captmikestarrett

Elbow to elbow fishing is not new to me.. I have fished Buxton NC many times elbow to elbow. It can be fun if you remember that mostly all fisherman carry very sharp knifes. 

Where is is this Thomas Point you speak of?

Just funin..
Capt Mike


----------



## Orest

Here punch these number in your GPS.

38.9089313 -76.4653462


----------



## Axon

Kayak,

Way to come around. I was gonna go buy a permit and not fish just to teach you a lesson. Just remember, there are places to fish all around us, it not about knowing were the secret spot is, it about know how to fish it. I have seen people fishing in my favorite spots and laughed knowing that they wont catch anything fishing the way they are. If they are decent people I will offer advice, but if they are jerks I offer nothing knowing they wont be back.


----------



## kayak456

im sorry to all, maybe ill seer some of you out there, i realize was was self fish but i was frustrated that someone posted about the park, once again im sorry


----------



## findingnewspots

I get a permit every year n only fished it like 5 times in 6 years


----------



## kayak456

you gotta by a new permit every month


----------



## Windrift00

And for the record, it's just a State of Maryland residence, not AA county. I called, I think I'll get myself a pass and check it out next month. Why not.


----------



## Hueski

The parking pass doesnt mean anything. When have anyone of you seen AA peeps come down there and ask for it. I've been going there since the 80's without one. 30$ for what a drive thru the woods. Give me a break.. kayak guy go jump off a bridge. One day you will be fishing in somebodys honey hole.


----------



## kayak456

actually everytime ive been there ive been asked for my permit, i know the ranger, and he is a very nice guy. i dont have a problem with the permit, its just that there is only 75 permits, hueski, there is 2 gates, one that is always unlocked when the park is open, and a 2nd that has a coded lock. you cant get past that gate without knowing the code, which is on the permit, so i dont know how you fish out there, but if you wish to break the rules knowing that you aredoing something wrong, then that is your decision, also its not just a drive through the woods, yes you gotta drive through the woods to get to the end, but then you are on a small point on the bay, not the woods. you pay 30 dollars to fish, not to ''drive through the woods''


----------



## Hueski

I have a beach house around the corner from there. So parking permit or not I will be going there.


----------



## kayak456

Hueski said:


> I have a beach house around the corner from there. So parking permit or not I will be going there.


sir that is wrong, i try to do the right thing in my life and not purposely break a rule or law. its up to you if you want to be like that


----------



## Fissy

kayak456 said:


> i got no problem whatsoever with people fishing thee. the problem is that unlike sany point and mattapeake ,thomas point has permits, and once all 75 are gone, then no one else can fish there. trust me there is one guy at the point who is a complete dick to me but most are extremly friendly. i just dont want to have to worry about not getting a permit ,because now people are reminded about this spot and want to go get a permit. my dad owns his own buisness and cant leave work early to get a permit. he has to go after work. so if all are sold by the end of the day all of the permits are sold, then im out of luck


If you live close then you have a better opportunity than most to get in line early for your permit each month so you should never have to worry about not getting one. I live in PG up near DC and have never been turned away from getting a permit because I plan to go early. Additionally the purpose of the permits is not to make the same individuals into "regulars" but to allow the public to have an EQUAL opportunity to use the location while maintaining control over the number of people possibly utilizing he park at the same time.


----------

